# TGI Fridays Jack Daniels steak sauce



## janeeng

Ok, I made this a long time ago - it takes some time to cook it all, but it really is the sauce for the steaks at TGI Fridays!!!!!

Ingredients:
1 tsp. onion powder
1 Tbsp. Tabasco sauce
2 Tbsp. red wine vinegar
1/4 C. Jack Daniel's Ole No. & Tennessee Whiskey
2 C. packed brown sugar
1/4 C.water
2 beef bouillon cubes
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce


Preparation:
Combine ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes. Let cool. Use as a glaze on meat, poultry, and seafood just before removing from grill.
To prepare chicken breasts using Jack Daniel's grill glaze: Use 2 (4oz.) breasts for each serving. Marinate chicken in your choice of marinade for 5 to 10 minutes. Place chicken on the grill or in a saute pan. While cooking, baste often with marinade. When cooked to your satisfaction, brush liberally with glaze. Remove immediately to serving dish. Glaze burns quickly and can be difficult to remove from grill or pans if left to burn onto surface.


----------



## dilloduck

janeeng said:
			
		

> Ok, I made this a long time ago - it takes some time to cook it all, but it really is the sauce for the steaks at TGI Fridays!!!!!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 tsp. onion powder
> 1 Tbsp. Tabasco sauce
> 2 Tbsp. red wine vinegar
> 1/4 C. Jack Daniel's Ole No. & Tennessee Whiskey
> 2 C. packed brown sugar
> 1/4 C.water
> 2 beef bouillon cubes
> 2 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 
> Preparation:
> Combine ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes. Let cool. Use as a glaze on meat, poultry, and seafood just before removing from grill.
> To prepare chicken breasts using Jack Daniel's grill glaze: Use 2 (4oz.) breasts for each serving. Marinate chicken in your choice of marinade for 5 to 10 minutes. Place chicken on the grill or in a saute pan. While cooking, baste often with marinade. When cooked to your satisfaction, brush liberally with glaze. Remove immediately to serving dish. Glaze burns quickly and can be difficult to remove from grill or pans if left to burn onto surface.




MMMMMM  My son likes to mix up these kind of sauces---I think we have a project for dinner tonight !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

dilloduck said:
			
		

> MMMMMM  My son likes to mix up these kind of sauces---I think we have a project for dinner tonight !!!!!!!!!!




Worth it Dillo, it really was good!


----------



## Mr. P

If any of you PUT THIS sauce on the Prime Rib roast I'LL NEVER speak to you again!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> If any of you PUT THIS sauce on the Prime Rib roast I'LL NEVER speak to you again!



NO WAY, Chef P. This is strictly for grilling. Prime Rib requires ketchup ! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> NO WAY, Chef P. This is strictly for grilling. Prime Rib requires ketchup ! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


*OH GAWD!!!!!!!* 
 :chains:


----------



## Shattered

Prime rib?  Nothing like food that still moos.  This isn't the stone age - you're supposed to kill it now, before you eat it.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Prime rib?  Nothing like food that still moos.  This isn't the stone age - you're supposed to kill it now, before you eat it.


Sounds like you had some less than perfect Prime Rib.


----------



## janeeng

Mr. P said:
			
		

> If any of you PUT THIS sauce on the Prime Rib roast I'LL NEVER speak to you again!



Oh hell no P!!! nasty nasty to ruin Prime Rib with that.  Steak is best with the sauce.  Prime Rib needs to be as is!!!


----------



## Mr. P

janeeng said:
			
		

> Oh hell no P!!! nasty nasty to ruin Prime Rib with that.  Steak is best with the sauce.  Prime Rib needs to be as is!!!


I didn't think you or Dillo would commit such a *SIN!*


----------



## Dan

The most that should be put on prime rib is some au jus or horseradish sauce. And it needs to be bloody as hell. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## janeeng

Dan said:
			
		

> The most that should be put on prime rib is some au jus or horseradish sauce. And it needs to be bloody as hell. Now I'm hungry.



Did have prime rib with Horseradish sauce, not bad, but still prefer it as is!


----------



## Shattered

Dan said:
			
		

> The most that should be put on prime rib is some au jus or horseradish sauce. And it needs to be bloody as hell. Now I'm hungry.



...and there's the problem I have with it..  Still mooing.  I like my food dead.    Oh, and the chunk of fat they leave attached to it has to go as well.

Gimme a good piece of filet, and I'm in heaven.  (Just cook it first).


----------



## Dan

> ...and there's the problem I have with it.. Still mooing. I like my food dead.  Oh, and the chunk of fat they leave attached to it has to go as well.



 

I like my meat to taste like murder, and nothing tastes more like murder than having blood run down your chin after you bite into a huge piece of fat!

Actually, that's pretty disgusting. I like my steaks medium-rare, burgers medium, and prime rib just red in the middle. I ate a too-rare steak one time and have never been sicker in my life!


----------



## Shattered

Dan said:
			
		

> I like my meat to taste like murder, and nothing tastes more like murder than having blood run down your chin after you bite into a huge piece of fat!
> 
> Actually, that's pretty disgusting. I like my steaks medium-rare, burgers medium, and prime rib just red in the middle. I ate a too-rare steak one time and have never been sicker in my life!



Ok..  Most of that's not quite still mooing.. More like just an occasional shudder.      Medium is good.. Meat has flavor, but it doesn't make an effective hockey puck, and you don't have liquid running all over the plate getting sucked up by everything else on it..  (When I cook, I like putting together picture-perfect looking plates - I'm anal that way)


----------



## dilloduck

Mixed up some of this sauce last night and used it on my chicken wings !

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGOOD


----------



## Johnney

janeeng said:
			
		

> Oh hell no P!!! nasty nasty to ruin Prime Rib with that.  Steak is best with the sauce.  Prime Rib needs to be as is!!!


any meat needs to be as it is!  one of the guys iworked with in the sat. biz put ranch dressing on everything!  
but meat, specially steak, needs to be plain!


----------



## Mr. P

Johnney said:
			
		

> any meat needs to be as it is!  one of the guys iworked with in the sat. biz put ranch dressing on everything!
> but meat, specially steak, needs to be plain!


Ahhhhhhhhhh...another beef purast!
If you have to add a sauce, except a marinade in some cases, you either have a very poor quality cut or it's cooked improperly.


----------



## Johnney

exactly!


----------



## Joz

Johnney said:
			
		

> any meat needs to be as it is! .....  specially steak, needs to be plain!



I agree.  When I did eat meat, that was the ONLY way.  If I wanted the taste of something else, I'd be eating something else.


----------



## Merlin1047

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  (When I cook, I like putting together picture-perfect looking plates - I'm anal that way)



Well, in that case, stick to rump roast! :moon4:  

:teeth:


----------



## Merlin1047

Joz said:
			
		

> I agree.  When I did eat meat, that was the ONLY way.  If I wanted the taste of something else, I'd be eating something else.



Joz, I surmise from your comment that you are a vegetarian.  Perhaps you can answer a question that's been bugging me for a while.

If a vegetarian sits in a window for a long time, does she start to lean toward the sunlight?

Inquiring minds and all that . . .


----------



## Joz

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> .
> If a vegetarian sits in a window for a long time, does she start to lean toward the sunlight?



Ever see the movie, "Swamp Thing"?


----------



## Shattered

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, stick to rump roast! :moon4:
> 
> :teeth:



I'd make a face, but we don't seem to have just the right emoticon for it..


----------



## Merlin1047

Joz said:
			
		

> Ever see the movie, "Swamp Thing"?



I tried to PM this, but I think the computer ate it.  Anyway, yes, I did in fact see the movie "Swamp Thing" numerous times.  Liked it so much that I married his sister.


----------



## Joz

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> I tried to PM this, but I think the computer ate it.  Anyway, yes, I did in fact see the movie "Swamp Thing" numerous times.  Liked it so much that I married his sister.



So, youre wife a vege, too?


----------



## Merlin1047

Joz said:
			
		

> So, youre wife a vege, too?



No.  The woman is definitely a carnivore.  Sabre tooth variety.


----------



## Wicked Jester

The perfect horseradish cream for prime rib:
Equal parts Sour cream and prepared horseradish.
A **** hairs worth of soy sauce and fresh ground black pepper to taste.
Use the soy sauce in place of salt. Salt draws out moisture and will turn it into a watery mess.


----------



## Wicked Jester

True "prime" rib roast only needs a lil' salt, pepper, onion powder for seasoning.
Try to always use bone in. The marrow just it gives it that true prime rib flavor.
NEVER trim off the fat layer surrounding it.
Do so, and you'll end up with basic dog food. Absolutely ruining a beautiful and expensive piece of meat.
In my restaurant, we would stud the fat layer with garlic cloves.
Just make tiny slits in the fat, being careful not to cut through to the meat. Insert garlic cloves into slits and roast away. As the fat melts, the garlic cloves literally melt their juices into the meat.
Absolutely fantastic!


----------

